# So eine Telefonrechnung wurde hier bisher noch nicht gemeldet ;-)



## stieglitz (10 April 2006)

> Yahaya Wahab ist ein Mann mit starken Nerven. "Fast", berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur AP, sei er in Ohnmacht gefallen, als er seine Telefonrechnung bekam. 180 Billionen Euro will ein malayisches Telefonunternehmen von ihm. Wahab nimmt es gelassen.


Diese Gelassenheit würde man manch einem der hier Postenden auch wünschen.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,410652,00.html


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 April 2006)

*AW: So eine Telefonrechnung wurde hier bisher noch nicht gemeldet *

Man hört, dass manche unserer altbekannten "Spezialisten" aufgrund des dortigen "Unregulierten Marktes" aus Malaysia dialen wollen. 

Da können wir uns ja schon mal auf etwas gefaßt machen !


----------



## UlliZ (11 April 2006)

*180 Billionen Euro*

Ich will sofort 7.342 Billionen Euro von jedem von Euch :fg2:

Ansonsten: :steinigung:

In Deutschland geht man mit so einer Rechnung zum Anwalt und läßt diesen dagegen widersprechen. Die Honorarforderung hierfür gemäß GO, berechnet nach Gegenstandswert in Höhe von -zig Millionen Euretten läßt die Telefongesellschaft widerum erschaudern


----------



## A John (11 April 2006)

*AW: 180 Billionen Euro*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland geht man mit so einer Rechnung zum Anwalt und läßt diesen dagegen widersprechen. Die Honorarforderung hierfür gemäß GO, berechnet nach Gegenstandswert in Höhe von -zig Millionen Euretten läßt die Telefongesellschaft widerum erschaudern


http://www.luchsdetektive.de/html/unterhaltsames.html

Gruß A. John


----------

